
The Latest From Bug Labs - dwynings
http://www.avc.com/a_vc/2009/09/the-latest-from-bug.html
======
ashishk
I've been skeptical since reading this:

[http://blog.jwegener.com/2009/04/23/bug-labs-versus-apple-
do...](http://blog.jwegener.com/2009/04/23/bug-labs-versus-apple-dominant-
hardware-platform-part1-2/)

------
tel
Latest news being: Bugbase, the core module you build from, now has WiFi baked
in.

Bug always interested me in the same way Arduino does.

------
callmeed
What they're doing seems incredibly awesome. The prices still seems high
though.

I can't see how these would be used for a city-wide or enterprise-wide project
at $500+ per unit.

Then again I shouldn't be surprised at what governments are willing to spend.

